#  Alternativmedizin >   Erkältung >

## jess

Hallo! Ich habe mir eine dicke Erältung eingefangen,die mich nun schon 14 tage plagt.Das schlimme sind jeden Tag dieser Kopfdruck,man meint der Schädel platzt.Gestern hatte ich sogar zeitweiße Zahnschmerzen,im ganzen Kauleiste rechts oben.
Ja ich war schon beim Arzt.Und nein,er hat mir keine AB verschrieben.Will ich auch nicht,weil die meinen Darm ganz schön durcheinnander bringen.
Also ich mache jeden Tag 2x Nasendusche,inhalliere Salz und Kamille (nicht regelmäßig),schmiere mir Engelwurzelbalsam auf die Nase(das habe ich noch von meiner kl.Tochter über),Euphobium Nasenspray.
Nun will ich gern das Sinusitis Hevert und Sinupret nehmen.
Bei Sinupret habe ich Angst,das es mir auf den Magen schlägt-und ich dann noch mit Magenschmerzen rumlauf.
Bei Sinusitis Hevert kann es zu den von mir gefürchteten Erstverschlimmerungen kommen,und wer weiß ob ich homöophatisches überhaupt gut vertrage.
Wer kann mir paar gute Erfahrungen mitteilen bzw gute Tips geben. :s_thumbup:        LG

----------


## Pianoman

@ Jess   

> ...schmiere mir Engelwurzelbalsam auf die Nase(das habe ich noch von meiner kl.Tochter über),Euphobium Nasenspray.
> Nun will ich gern das  Sinusitis     Hevert und Sinupret nehmen.
> Bei Sinupret habe ich Angst,das es mir auf den Magen schlägt-und ich dann noch mit Magenschmerzen rumlauf.

 Bei der von Ihnen verwendeten *Suggestivpharmazeutika* ("Placebo-Medikamente" wäre in diesen Fällen nicht ganz korrekt) sollten Sie sich nicht so viele Gedanken über Wirkung und Nebenwirkung machen.    *Euphorbium* von Heel enthält einige kernige Giftstoffe - *Wolfsmilch, Quecksilberjodid, Silbernitrat* -, die Heel, um den Kunden nicht über den Jordan zu bringen, so stark verdünnt, dass es völlig egal ist, ob Sie das Zeug einnehmen oder auch nicht.   
Gleiches gilt auch für *Sinusitis* von Hervert; Giftstoffe darin: *Kaliumdichromat, Quecksilberjodid, Gift der Buschmeister-Schlange* - so stark verdünnt, dass es ebenfalls egal ist, ob das Zeug drin ist oder Strychnin und Zyankali.    
Be 

> i  Sinusitis     Hevert kann es zu den von mir *gefürchteten Erstverschlimmerungen* kommen,und wer weiß ob ich homöophatisches überhaupt gut vertrage.

 Keine Angst, die *Erstverschlimmerung* gibt es genauso wenig wie die *Zweit*- oder *Drittverschlimmerung*.
Die *Erstverschlimmerung* ist ein Konstrukt der Homöopathen, um von der Unwirksamkeit ihrer "Arzneien" abzulenken.  
Was es gibt, ist eine *Verschlimmerung des Krankheitsgeschehens*, die geschieht, bevor entweder das *Immunsystem* die Sache selbst in den Griff bekommt oder eben *wirksame Medikamente* eingesetzt werden.   
Tipps: Viel Trinken, Dampfinhalation zur Schleimlösung, Wärme, Ruhe - Schmerzmittel bei Kopfschmerzen, abschwellenden Nasentropfen, und wenn die Infektion überhand nimmt, Antibiotika.

----------


## Ambeth

Symptome lindern ist immer erleichternd
Mach einfach so weiter wie bisher: Nasendusche, 4 mal am Tag mit Salz inhalieren, dem du auch ätherische Öle zugeben kannst zB Jap.Heilpflanzenöl (oral eingenommen hat das auch schleimlösende Wirkung, also kannst du dir Sinupret sparen), die Nebenhölen mögen äth.Zitronenöl. Aber richtiges naturreines ätherische Öl, kein Raumduft o.ä.! 
(Darf ich hier überhaupt solche Tipps geben??) 
Bitte nichts Homöopathisches kaufen! Ein mieseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis gibt es wahrscheinlich nirgends  :Zwinker:

----------


## jess

woher bekomme ich denn ein gutes naturreines Öl? Sinupret 2 tage nun eingenommen,Magenschmerzen und abends übelkeit.Hat aber gut gelöst,trotz der kurzen einnahmezeit.Mein magen ist sehr empfindlich.
Wieso schwören alle auf homöophatische Mittel,da muß doch was dran sein.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Wieso schwören alle auf homöophatische Mittel,da muß doch was dran sein.

 Ich nicht!
Inhalieren danach 30 min mit abgedecktem Gesicht aufs Bett/ Sofa legen, warm anziehen, viel Tee trinken, Parazetamol/ ASS wird vll schwierig mit deinem Magen, vll solltest du es wärend dem Essen nehmen.
Nasenspray um die Atemwege frei zu halten/ machen.

----------


## Pianoman

@ Jess   

> Sinupret 2 tage nun eingenommen,Magenschmerzen und abends übelkeit.Hat aber gut gelöst,trotz der kurzen einnahmezeit.Mein magen ist sehr empfindlich.

 Gleich vorweg: Sinupret ist eine pflanzliche Arznei also ein Phytotherapeutikum, kein Homöopathikum. Magenbeschwerden sind - als seltene Nebenwirkungen - beschrieben, also in einem gewissen Rahmen wahrscheinlich.  
Das Hauptproblem ist immer noch der fehlende Wirksamkeitsnachweis. Bionorica behauptet zwar, in einer Studie mit 388 Patienten einen eindeutigen Beleg erbracht zu haben; leider ist diese Untersuchung aus 2010 bis heute nicht veröffentlicht.      

> Wieso schwören alle auf homöophatische Mittel, ...

 Alle schwören? Gewiss nicht.    

> ...da muß doch was dran sein.

 Nein. Homöopathie beruht *ausschließlich* auf Selbst- und Fremdtäuschung, oder  - um es neutraler auszudrücken - auf mehr oder weniger banalen Wahrnehmungsfehlern, verbunden mit psychosozialen Mechanismen.  
Weil - schon allein hier im Forum - eine Menge an neutralen Information einzusehen sind, beschränke ich mich auf die wesentlichen Punkte:  *1.* Die meisten unserer alltäglichen, *akuten Erkrankungen* (mehr als 2/3) heilen aufgrund ihres natürlichen Verlaufs. Sie sind "selbstlimitierend", heilen also auch ohne äußere Interventionen aus. Ärztliche Aufgaben sind bei diesen Erkrankungen in erster Linie im diagnostischen Bereich zu sehen, möglicherweise bei der Symptomlinderung und letztlich bei der Verhinderung möglicher Komplikationen. 
Ein geradezu klassisches Beispiel ist die meist virale Infektion der Atemwege. Der Schnupfen kommt, bleibt ein paar Tage zu Besuch, und geht wieder, und es ist völlig egal, was man macht - beispielsweise homöopathische Arzneien einnehmen.    Der Selbstbetrug besteht darin, davon auszugehen, dass die homöopathische Arznei dafür verantwortlich ist, dass sich der Schnupfen erledigt hat.     * 
2.* Bei *chronifizierten Krankheiten* ist es ein wenig anders: Suggestion, Glaube, Erwartung, Ablenkung der Aufmerksamkeit, Behandlungskosten, Überzeugungskraft des Therapeuten oder auch zyklische Krankheitsverläufe  all das kann den Verlauf einer chronischen Krankheit kurzfristig positiv verändern, ohne allerdings eine tatsächliche Heilung zu erzeugen.  
Oftmals werden die Phasen der Verbesserung als Heilungen fehlgedeutet. Gerade dieser Mechanismus ist ein Hauptgrund für die "Erfolgsmeldungen" der gesamten Alternativmedizin - nicht nur der Homöopathie.  * 
3.* *Gleichzeitige Behandlung* mit wissenschaftsmedizinischen *und* alternativen Methoden hat oft zur Folge, dass Patienten und Co-Therapeuten die Besserung auf die alternative Therapie zurückführen. 
Mit diesem Wissen werden regelmässig Studien veröffentlicht, die angeblich die "erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit" von Wissenschafts- und Komplementärmedizin suggerieren - völlig unabhängig davon, dass sich mit solchen Studien nie die Wirksamkeit einzelner Verfahren belegen lässt.  
Wenn man also bei einer Behandlung mit Antibiotika zusätzlich homöopathische Mittel einsetzt - und damit bessere Ergebnisse als bei einer Vergleichsgruppe ohne Homöopathie erzeilt werden - sagt das nichts über die Wirksamkeit der Homöopathie aus, sondern belegt ausschließlich das Vorhandensein eines (irgendeines) Effekts.  * 
4.* *Fehlerhafte Diagnosen* und *angebliche Krankheiten* sind der etwas miesere Weg, "Heilerfolge" zu produzieren. Wenn mit untauglichen Diagnoseverfahren Krankheiten diagnostiziert werden, ist es ein Einfaches, diese mittels untauglicher Heilverfahren wieder zu beseitigen - man braucht nur einen weiteren untauglichen Test, der dann nicht mehr die Krankheit, sondern die Heilung belegt.    
Vielfach zu erleben ist dieser Mechanismus bei "Profi-Patienten", die sich - mittels obskurer Literatur oder genauso osbkurer Internetseiten - oft falsche Selbstdiagnosen stellen, die naturgemäß kaum längeren Bestand haben, deren "Verschwinden",  nach Anwendung einer beliebigen Therapie, aber als Heilerfolge geschildert werden.        *
5. Gefälschte Erfolgsgeschichten: * Sehr häufig ist die Anwendung obskurer Heilverfahren ein Streitthema im engeren sozialen Umfeld vieler Patienten. Hier ist regelmässig festzustellen, dass in individuellen Heilsberichten die Wirksamkeit des Mittels/des Verfahrens völlig überzogen positiv dargestellt werden - nicht zuletzt, um das Gesicht gegenüber Freunden und Verwandten zu bewahren, die die Anwendung einer fragwürdigen Therapie möglicherweise nicht gutheißen. 
Ähnliches geschieht auch im Umgang mit alternativen Therapeuten, die sich intensiv um den Patienten kümmern (wozu der Hausarzt "üblicherweise" keine Zeit hat). Hier wird der Therapeut für seine Zuwendung durch ebenfalls positiv überzogene Heilsberichte belohnt, was zur Folge hat, dass dieser in seinem Glauben an ein unwirksames Verfahren gestärkt wird.    *6.* *Nicht Heilung der Krankheit, sondern Heilung des Krankseins wegen der Krankheit.* Nicht wenige Patienten verwechseln die Ursache ihrer Befindlichkeitsstörungen - oftmals ist nicht die eigentliche Erkrankung die Ursache, sondern im wesentlichen Maße die Tatsache, dass man krank ist. 
Hier werden psychomanipulative Maßnahmen - beispielsweise die im Grunde völlig absurden Anamnesen der Homöopathie - als "ganzheitliche Wahrnehmung des Erkrankten" interpretiert, was dem Patienten das Gefühl vermittelt, mit seinen Beschwerden ernst genommen zu werden. 
Wir wissen, dass allein dieses Gefühl bei vielen Patienten schon eine Zustandverbesserung auslöst, in deren Kontext  dann auch die Beschwerden der eigentliche Erkrankung geringer angesehen werden, obwohl eine objektive Verbesserung des zugrundliegenden Krankheitsbild nicht stattgefunden hat.       *
7. Symptomlinderung wird als Heilung interpretiert.* Erkranke Menschen bewerten die Linderung von Schmerzen und Beschwerden am höchsten. Wie schon mehrfach angedeutet, beeinflussen angeblich heilende Behandlungen, die von Alternativmedizinern angeboten werden, zwar nicht den Verlauf der Krankheit selbst, machen aber das Unwohlsein erträglicher  aus psychologischen Gründen. 
Tatsächlicher Schmerz und subjektives Schmerzempfinden ist ein wichtiges Beispiel dafür. Die Schmerz-Forschung zeigt, dass Schmerz einerseits ein Sinneseindruck ist,  wie auch Sehen oder Hören, andererseits aber ein Gefühl. 
Es wurde wiederholt herausgefunden, dass eine erfolgreiche Verringerung der Gefühlsseite des Schmerzes den Sinneswahrnehmungsanteil überraschend erträglich werden lässt.
Auf diese Weise kann Leiden oft durch psychologische Mittel verringert werden, selbst wenn das zugrunde liegende Krankheitsbild sich nicht verändert. (Siehe auch Punkt *2.* und *6.*).   
Das wesentliche Argument aber ist: * 
Die Homöopathie widerspricht in allen ihrer Therorie-Bestandteilen unseren Naturgesetzen* (die, zugegeben, möglicherweise nicht jedem zu jeder Zeit geläufig sind).   
Um ein Beispiel zu bemühen: Wer die von der Homöopathie beschrieben Wirkmechanismen für Realität hält, kann auch genauso gut glauben, dass in seiner Kamera ein Männlein sitzt, welches beim Betätigen des Auslösers ganz schnell ein Bildchen auf eine Folie malt.  
Jeder hält diese Idee für Unsinn. Das mag daran liegen, dass die meisten Menschen schon eine Kamera von innen gesehen haben.  
Die wenigsten Menschen haben aber ein Homöopathikum selbst hergestellt, und die meisten Menschen haben noch nie von der Avogadro-Grenze gehört; was nahelegt, dass sie auf den Glauben an die Wirksamkeit des Verfahrens und die Seriosität der Theorie angewiesen sind - wie bei "normalen Arzneien" auch. Nur diese müssen, im Gegensatz zu homöopathischen Medikamenten, ihre Wirksamkeit belegen.  
Da es keine ernstzunehmenden Wirksamkeitsnachweise der Homöopathie gibt, bleibt Ihnen, Jess, nur der Glaube an fremde Behauptungen sowie ihre individuelle Wahrnehmung, und die damit verbundenen Fehler; womit wir wieder bei Punkt *1.* angelangt sind.    
Zum weiterlesen:    *Patientenfragen.net* (die Suchfunktion nutzen)  Homöopathie  Homöopathie  Erfolge der Homöopathie - nur ein Placebo-Effekt?   NOVO 67/68: Die Homöopathie ist ein großer Irrtum  Umstrittenes Heilverfahren Homöopathie - Missbrauchte Studie - Wissen - Süddeutsche.de  Rezension: "Die Homöopathie-Lüge" - Wissen - Süddeutsche.de  Homöopathie: Heilkraft aus dem Nichts | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE  Homöopathie: »Wer Zuckerpillen kauft, hat schon aufgegeben« | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE

----------


## jess

@ Pianoman 
Danke für deine sehr hilfreiche und sehr umfangreiche Antwort,und das du dir die Mühe  machst mir aus Laien das zu verdeutlichen.Hätte sonst viel Geld ausgegeben,denn ich bin eher dazu geneigt-es erstmal ohne Chemiekeule zu behandeln.Aber wieso werden dann solche homöophatischen Medis auch noch frei verkäuflich in jeder Aphoteke angeboten!Das ist ja verführung pur. @_pati_entenschubser
die ASS schlagen auf den Magen,kenn die schon-es wird bestimmt nicht ausreichen die nur ein paar Tage zu nehmen.Aber AB schlagen auch auf den Magen,und die will ich ja wenn es geht vermeiden.Weil ich dann richtrig lang kämpfen muß,bis alles wieder sich normalisiert hat.
Wenn bei der Nasendusche nix grün gelbes mehr rauskommt,habe ich es dann geschafft ? Oder kann immer noch eine Nebenhölenentzündung bestehn.

----------


## Pianoman

@ Jess   

> Hätte sonst viel Geld ausgegeben,denn ich bin eher dazu geneigt-es erstmal ohne Chemiekeule zu behandeln.

 Naja, Jess, auch ein pflanzliches oder homöopathisches Mittel ist nur eine Ansammlung chemischer Substanzen.  
Ich zeig es Ihnen mal kurz an einem Beispiel: Man nehme _β-Phenyl-γ-hydroxypropionsäuretropylester,_ verdünne mit *Dihydroxymonoxyd* nach Verarbeitungschrift HAB auf eine Konzentration von 10-30, sprühe die erhaltene Lösung auf kugelförmige _4-(β-D-Galactopyranosyl)-D-glucopyranose_ und fülle nach Trocknung ab.  
Ergebnis:* Globuli* von *Belladona D30  * Aber ich weiß, was Sie mit der Chemie-Keule meinen.  
Nur sollte man bei der Verwendung dieses diskreditierenden Begriffs nicht vergessen, dass der größte Teil unserer Arzneien nicht von irgendwelchen Freaks im Labor zusammengebraut wird, sondern von Pflanzen, Tieren oder Mikroorganismen stammt*.* Eine der Hauptaufgaben der Pharmazie ist die Isolierung der Wirkstoffe, um diese möglichst rationell, in großen Mengen und damit preiswert herstellen zu können. Praktisch alle antibiotischen Substanzen werden als natürliche Stoffwechselprodukte von Bakterien, Pilzen und höheren Organismen (Pflanzen, Amphibien) gebildet. Sie dienen diesen Lebewesen als Abwehrmaßnahme gegen eine Infektion, oder um sich Selektionsvorteile im Ressourcenwettbewerb zu verschaffen. 
Zur Arzneimitteltherapie verwendet man diese Substanzen nach voll- oder teilsynthetischer oder biotechnologischer Herstellung.    
Ich denke, die beste Strategie im Umgang mit Arzneien besteht darin, grundsätzlich nur dann irgendwelche Substanzen einzunehmen, wenn es a) tatsächlich nötig ist und b) deren Wirksamkeit nachgewiesen wurde - was naturgemäß den Interessen der pharmazeutischen Industrie - egal ob konventionell oder alternativ - entgegensteht. 
Was wir dringend brauchen - auch zur Orientierung des Patienten -, ist eine *Positiv-Liste für wirksame Medikamente*. Die allerdings fürchtet die Pharmaindustrie wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, denn unter der Hand wird gemunkelt, dass nur rund 20 % der derzeit auf dem Markt befindlichen Arzneien tatsächlich effektiv sind.  
Horst Seehofer, noch als Gesundheitsminister unter Helmut Kohl, hatte einstmals versucht, diese Positiv-Liste zu etablieren, und ist damit schlicht gescheitert. Und zwar sowohl an der Pharmaindustrie, als eben auch am deutschen Patienten und dessen ungebrochene Leidenschaft für allen möglichen Tablettchen oder Tröpflein. 
Wir sind halt ein Volk von Medikamenten-Junkies.   

> Aber wieso werden dann solche homöophatischen Medis auch noch frei verkäuflich in jeder Aphoteke angeboten!Das ist ja verführung pur.

 Tja, Jess, das ist halt eine typisch deutsche Skandalgeschichte:  
Als 1976 (noch unter dem Eindruck des Contergan-Katatstrophe) die dringend notwendige Novellierung des Arzneimittelgesetzes anstand, legte die Regierung Schmidt einen Gesetzentwurf vor, der auf einem kaum reglementierten Arzneimittelmarkt - mit einer Unzahl wirkungsloser und auch nicht ungefährlicher Medikamente - Ordnung schaffen sowie "Qualität, Wirksamkeit und Unbedenklichkeit der Arzneimittel"( § 1 AMG) gewährleisten sollte, und zwar geprüft nach dem jeweils gesicherten Stand der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse.  
Das hätte das Ende zahlreicher unkonventioneller (nicht wissenschaftsbasierter) Therapierichtungen mitsamt ihren „Arzneien“ bedeutet.  
Daraufhin setzte eine - von der Öffentlichkeit weitgehend unbeachtet gebliebene - aber in dieser Form beispiellose Lobbyarbeit zur Bearbeitung des Parlaments ein,  angeführt von den Anthroposophen im Umfeld der Anthroposophen-Uni, der Privaten Hochschule Witten-Herdecke. 
Unter Missbrauch der wissenschaftstheoretischer Begrifflichkeiten wie "Methodenpluralismus" und "Wissenschaftspluralismus", wurde suggeriert, dass *weltweit anerkannte Verfahren zum Wirksamkeitsnachweis bei Medikamenten* nur bedingt tauglich wären, und nicht zuletzt die ärztliche Therapiefreiheit einschränken würden.  
(Ich will an dieser Stelle die damaligen Vorgänge nicht weiter schildern, sondern verweise auf einen sehr detaillierten Artikel der Professoren Klaus-Dietrich Bock und Manfred Anlauf, die sich mit den Vorgängen in den 1970er Jahren intensiv auseinander gesetzt haben (  *Klick*  ) )  
Das Ergebnis der anthroposophischen Lobbyarbeit schließlich ist der Grund, Jess, warum Ihnen heute in Ihrer Apotheke - ohne Sinn und Verstand -  Globuli & Co en masse offeriert werden dürfen:  Man erfand für das Arzneimittelgesetz die "*Besonderen Therapierichtungen*", was bedeutet, dass für "*anthroposophische Medikamente*" für "*Homöopathika*" und "*Phytotherapeutika*", Sonderregelungen zur Zulassung als Arzneimittel gelten. 
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Praktisch alle Prüfungen, denen ein „normales Medikament“ unterzogen wird, sind für die Arzneien der obengenannten Therapierichtungen ausgesetzt.   
Statt dessen werden Kommissionen gebildet, zusammengesetzt aus deren Vertretern der jeweiligen Therapierichtungen, die nach eigenen Maßstäben entscheiden. Dieses Verfahren heißt „Binnenanerkennung“ oder „Binnenkonsens“, und bedeutet nichts anderes, dass jedwede Therapierichtung für sich beschließen kann: „Unser Zeug ist wirksam.“  
Und als ob dieser Unsinn noch nicht reichen würde, wurde auch noch eine Passage ins Gesetz eingefügt, nachdem - wenn begründeter Zweifel an der therapeutischen Tauglichkeit eines Medikaments besteht - ausgerechnet die Zulassungsbehörde den Beweis zu erbringen hat, dass das Zeug nicht wirkt.  
Man muss sich das einmal auf andere Lebensbereiche übertragen vorstellen:  
Da baut ein Autohersteller ein Auto, welches ohne Rad-Bremsen ausgestattet ist, dafür aber ein kleines Segel besitzt, das zum Zwecke der Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung in den Fahrtwind gehalten wird (man ist davon überzeugt, dass das Abbremsen des Fahrzeugs auch so funktioniert).  
Die Zulassungsbehörde darf - nachdem sie sich vom Schock erholt hat - , das Inverkehrbringen des Autos nicht untersagen, weil der Autoproduzent zu einer Gruppe von Herstellern gehört, für die besondere Regelungen gelten.  
Dann passiert, was passieren muss: Unfälle ohne Ende.  
Und nun muss die Zulassungsbehörde ihrerseits - mittels aufwendiger Untersuchungen - nachweisen, dass das Brems-Verfahren für den Straßenverkehr nicht tauglich ist...  
Wie schon oben gesagt, die gesetztlichen Regelungen zu den besonderen Therapierichtungen sind ein Skandal, und sie zeigen uns in aller Deutlichkeit, dass auf dem Gebiet der alternativen Heilerei keineswegs eine "sanfte" Medizin betreiben wird, die einem mit ihrer Patientenfürsorge die Tränen der Rührung in die Augen treibt.   
Es geht simpel um Geschäft: In Deutschland werden etwa 500 Millionen Euro jährlich für homöopathische Medikamente ausgegeben, etwa 1 Milliarde Euro sind es im gesamten europäischen Raum für eine unsinnige Therapie, die in allen ihren Elementen mit gesichertem Wissen inkompatibel ist. 
Mit der Gesamtheit der Quacksalberverfahren - deren Lokomotive immer noch die Homöopathie ist -  wechseln jährlich allein in Deutschland rund 9 Milliarden Euro den Besitzer. 4 Milliarden davon gehen zu Lasten der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen.   
Was nun die politische Verantwortung für die zweifelhaften Sortimentsbestandteile unserer Apotheken angeht: Der größte Teil der Parlamentarier, die damals in den 1970er Jahren das Gesetz verabschiedet haben, waren weder Ärzte noch Naturwissenschaftler - sie wurden schlicht getäuscht, und hatten wohl auch nur geringe Vorstellungen von den Konsequenzen dieses Gesetzes.  
Fairerweise muss gesagt werden, dass Bundesinstitutionen schon seit Jahren mühevoll versuchen, den sinnlosen Therapieverfahren ein Ende zu bereiten. Gegen den breiten Widerstand der Grünen beispielsweise.       
Nur hat sich die Zusammensetzung des Bundestages hinsichtlich der dort vertretenden Berufsstände seit damals nicht großartig verändert, die nachfolgende Statistik spricht Bände ( *Klick * ).  
Ohne hier Parteipolitik machen zu wollen: Die gesundheitspolitische Sprecherin der Grünen und Angehörige des Gesundheitsausschusses des Bundestags, *Birgitt Bender*,  ist *Juristin*, und damit gerade zu typisch; was im übrigen auch für die anderen Vertreter der Grünen im Gesundheitsausschuss gilt: Die Vertretung für Birgitt Bender, *Katrin Göring-Eckhardt* ist *Theologin*,  *Maria Klein-Schmeink* ist *Soziologin*, ihr Vertreter,* Uwe Kerkeritz* ist *Volkswirt*, *Elisabeth Scharfenberg* ist *Sozialpädagogin*, deren Vertreterin *Susanne Kieckbusch* ist *Lehrerin*, und dann haben sie tatsächlich doch noch einen Arzt, *Harald Terpe*. Diesen Fehler korrigieren sie aber wieder schnell mit dessen Stellvertreter, *Markus Kurth*, einem *Politologen*. 
Bei den anderen Parteien ist es kaum anders: Insgesamt sind unter den 74 Mitgliedern (incl. Stellvertretern) genau 6 Ärzte zu finden, dazu 3 Ausschussangehörige, die beruflich etwas mit Medizin bzw. Lebendwissenschaften zutun haben.   
Die Frau Bender jedenfalls vertritt sehr offensiv folgende Auffassungen:     

> Die klare Mehrheit für die Stärkung der Komplementärmedizin in der Schweiz sollte für Deutschland ein Ansporn sein, Behandlungsmethoden wie Anthroposophie, Homöopathie oder Akupunktur gleichberechtigt in der medizinischen Versorgung zu berücksichtigen.

  

> Im Rahmen der aktuellen Arzneimittelgesetznovelle kämpfen wir Grünen dafür, dass von der Bundesregierung vorgeschlagene Regelungen, die negative Auswirkungen auf die Verfügbarkeit von anthroposophischen, homöopathischen und traditionellen pflanzlichen Arzneimitteln haben, verhindert werden.

  

> “Wir lehnen allerdings die weit verbreitete Haltung ab, dass Wirksamkeitsprüfungen ausschließlich über randomisierte und placebo-kontrollierte Doppelblindstudien (wissenschaftliche Studien, in deren Rahmen z.B. Arzneimittel getestet werden) erfolgen könnten. Diese Haltung ignoriert die methodischen Grenzen dieser Studien und auch die besondere Wirkungsweise komplementärmedizinischer Behandlungsformen.”

  

> Insbesondere begrüßen wir die Aufnahme von ausgewählten Naturarzneimitteln unter bestimmten Indikationsstellungen in die Liste erstattungsfähiger Arzneimittel und die Entscheidung, dass auch Arzneimittel der Anthroposophie und Homöopathie für schwerwiegende Krankheiten verordnungsfähig bleiben

 Wer sich also Illusionen darüber macht, wie die möglicherweise nächste Regierung Medizin-Politik betreiben wird:   

> Ich stehe in regelmäßigem Austausch mit dem Dachverband der Anthroposophischen Medizin in Deutschland, der Hufelandgesellschaft und anderen Verbänden. Gemeinsam ist es uns immer wieder gelungen, deutliche Verbesserungen gegenüber den ursprünglichen Gesetzentwürfen zu erzielen.

 Deshalb, Jess, werden wir auch weiterhin mit Globuli & Co zugehauen werden.  
Als kritischer Mensch bleibt mir nur die Frage, wie viel Probleme im Gesundheitswesen sich schon erledigt hätten, wenn wir über Politiker verfügen würden, die ihre Energie nicht bei der Zementierung von Unsinn verschwenden, sondern in Überlegungen investieren würden, die wenigstens irgend etwas mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben.  
Als Konsument und Patienten mache ich es mir einfach. Wenn mir eine Verkäuferin in der Apotheke mal wieder so Globuli und ähnlichen Quatsch verkaufen möchte, frage ich so laut, dass der Rest der Anwesenden es deutlich versteht: "Ich dachte, ich wäre hier in einer Apotheke, ich dachte, hier gibt´s wirksame Arzneien. Und jetzt wollen sie mir Zuckerkügelchen verkaufen?"

----------


## jess

Jetzt habe ich schon so einen Eitergeruch in der Nase.is ja ekelhaft.

----------


## Pianoman

Dampfbad - mit Kamille - damit der Rotz läuft.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

"Ich denke, die beste Strategie im Umgang mit Arzneien besteht darin, grundsätzlich nur dann irgendwelche Substanzen einzunehmen, wenn es a) tatsächlich nötig ist und b) deren Wirksamkeit nachgewiesen wurde - was naturgemäß den Interessen der pharmazeutischen Industrie - egal ob konventionell oder alternativ - entgegensteht.  
Wir sind halt ein Volk von Medikamenten-Junkies." 
Falls ich das noch nicht kann, weil ich es zum ersten Mal probiert habe: Das oben ist ein Zitat von Pianoman. 
Grundsätzlich hat er ja recht. Man kann aber schon auch Medikamente prophylaktisch nehmen? Und was soll denn dann die Grippe-Impfung? Übrigens habe ich mich jahrelang gegen diese mit Erfolg gewehrt, aber dieses Jahr meinte mein Arzt, es sei unumgänglich, weil bei Herz- und Lungen-Erkrankungen die Grippe hochgefährlich sei. Gut, aber gegen grippale Infekte, die ja wesentllich häufiger sind und auch ganz schön happig sein können, hilft die Grippe-Impfung nicht. Also: Ist sie wirklich nötig? 
Ich bin ja nun auch der Meinung, dass eine "gewöhnliche" Erkältung ohne Arzt 2 Wochen geht, mit Arzt aber nur 14 Tage. Also, muss man das halt aussitzen (mit dem Ruhen dürfen es nun mal nicht alle heilen :Cry: ). 
Aber irgendwann ist man dann in einem Alter, in dem man da und dort ein Medikament wirklich braucht. Trotzdem will man natürlich nicht zu den Junkies zählen. Diese Feststellung halte ich für voreilig und zu verallgemeinernd. 
Obgleich ich noch in meinem ganzen langen Leben keinen Homöopathen aufgesucht habe, sind - nachdem was ich so hin und wieder höre - doch die meisten der von ihnen verordneten Heilmittel das, was man früher "Hausmittel" nannte. Und es gibt durchaus Hausmittel, die einen Nutzen haben und Hilfe darstellen. 
Kurzum: Ich hätte es einfach gerne etwas weniger pauschal.  
Allen einen schönen Tag und herzliche Grüße
vom Ruhebärbele

----------


## JUSCHKA

Für die Zukunft könnte man es auch mal damit versuchen: 
---> Lutschtabletten mit Zink verkürzen Erkältungen 
Oder auch mit Vitamin C ... dann allerdings auch mit einer ausreichenden Dosis. (Falls jetzt jemand wieder mit der Studie kommen sollte, die zu dem Schluss kam, das VitC nichts bringt ... in der Studie wurden gerade mal 200mg gegeben!)

----------

